# Composer's inquiry: copyright permissions to use novel?



## ARCMusicPublishings (Mar 18, 2019)

Hello,

I'm very new here, and this is my first post. I think this might be the best forum to post my inquiry, though I could be wrong.

I have exciting hopes to write an opera based on a very luscious original novel that I (was required to) read back in high-school. The story is actually very well-loved by many of whom have had a joy to open the book to read.

I don't know how I would go about securing copyright permissions and the specific process entailed. The one and only thing I'm currently aware of is that, somewhere down the line, I would have to contact the author of the novel. I don't know how I would best approach her with the inquiry. And, I'm pretty confident that the process is much more than simply this.

(note: I didn't know the google search terms to find the answers to my inquiry. I tried "opera" and "copyright", and the major items I came across were whether or not Mozart's music can be used/re-produced without securing permissions and how to copyright your opera works; which are not so much relevant to my current inquiry at hand.)

If anyone has any advice, insight and/or suggestion as to how I would begin my work to secure permissions for using an author's literary work for use in a musical performance, it's much appreciated in advance. 

Regards,
AC
(ARC Music Publishings)


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I would contact the publisher of the novel. They would be the ones who have the legal rights to it on behalf of the author. Rights to books or novels are frequently bought and sold, and you might get lucky yourself.


----------



## ARCMusicPublishings (Mar 18, 2019)

Thank you, Larkenfield.

A few minutes ago, I left an e-mail at Penguin Books USA's "permissions desk" to turn Sue Monk Kidd's Secret Life of Bees into a dramatic work. I don't know where it will go from here, but I'm excited, eager, and hopeful.

If you have any more hints, tips and advices (what to avoid when writing a business letter to ask for permissions, perhaps), I am more than open to them.


----------



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

You need to contact the author's agent who will be able to tell you what rights and permissions are available. For that you need to contact Jennifer Rudolph Walsh, whose contact detail are here; https://suemonkkidd.com/contact/


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

AlexD said:


> You need to contact the author's agent who will be able to tell you what rights and permissions are available. For that you need to contact Jennifer Rudolph Walsh, whose contact detail are here; https://suemonkkidd.com/contact/


This is precisely the correct answer you need.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Just noticed that there is an off-Broadway musical adaptation opening next month.

https://atlantictheater.org/production/the-secret-life-of-bees/


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Hmmmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------

